# What is the best way to light pellets without the ignitor working?



## ronzer (Aug 11, 2015)

I wont be fixing my ignitor this year so need a good way to lite pellets .
Any tips?
Thanks


----------



## TimfromMA (Aug 11, 2015)

Match.


----------



## bogieb (Aug 11, 2015)

TimfromMA said:


> Match.



Gel helps that match do it's thing long enough to get the pellets going.


----------



## Peterfield (Aug 11, 2015)

Starting gel works great.  Actually faster than waiting for the ignitor to do its thing.


----------



## Papelletman (Aug 11, 2015)

As others have said I would use starter gel, and something like this: http://www.calicobrands.com/aim-n-flame-ii-flexible/

Why don't you want to fix your ignitor? Does it not last long?


----------



## MadMax31 (Aug 11, 2015)

I have a hand-held clicker torch, propane/mapp. Just pull trigger and aim then flame. Im inpatient when starting Lignetics.


----------



## Phoenix Hatchling (Aug 11, 2015)

Try rubbing two tiny little sticks together?


----------



## Phoenix Hatchling (Aug 11, 2015)

Build a tiny pellet teepee fire and add pellets one by one as it grows?


----------



## redbill (Aug 11, 2015)

i could never get the gel to work that well, I used these and they were great: http://www.amazon.com/Rutland-Safe-...&qid=1439297135&sr=8-3&keywords=stove+starter


----------



## Bioburner (Aug 11, 2015)

Self igniting torch and shove into a moderate pile of pellets with the stove on and usually can have a good walnut size amount of pellets glowing good that will easily catch when the door is closed in under a minute. Corn stoves have another added starting procedure or two.
 Half cup or so of pellets just wetted with alcohol in a cold stove will work too. Liquid accelerants in a warm-hot stove is a big no no.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm not sure it could be done in my pellet boiler.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hand Sanitizer works very well. It has alcohol in it and flammable warnings.


----------



## TimfromMA (Aug 11, 2015)

You will discover that replacing your igniter will be alot easier and alot less aggravating.


----------



## stevemartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm in the same boat this year and I decided to go with the hand held torch method. After I serviced the stove last week, I tried it and was very impressed by how fast it works. No more checking the stove every few minutes to see if the pellets lit yet.


----------



## m159267 (Aug 11, 2015)

stevemartin said:


> I'm in the same boat this year and I decided to go with the hand held torch method. After I serviced the stove last week, I tried it and was very impressed by how fast it works. No more checking the stove every few minutes to see if the pellets lit yet.


+1 -- Torch works great...


----------



## Pete Zahria (Aug 11, 2015)

Torch works really well. My choice.
But everyone doesn't have one, and they are pricey.
The gel stuff works good too. I think the tip is to let it soak
in a few minutes. If you light it right quick, it will just burn off the surface
of the pellets...
Best to put some pellets in, then gel, then more pellets..


----------



## DneprDave (Aug 11, 2015)

I use one of these, cheap and easy.

http://www.harborfreight.com/butane-micro-torch-60645.html


----------



## Peterfield (Aug 11, 2015)

DneprDave said:


> I use one of these, cheap and easy.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/butane-micro-torch-60645.html



They're an awesome cigar lighter, too.


----------



## johneh (Aug 11, 2015)

Peterfield said:


> http://www.harborfreight.com/butane-micro-torch-60645.html
> They're an awesome cigar lighter, too.



Also removes Beards, mustaches and any unwanted facial hair


----------



## mik_kane (Aug 11, 2015)

90% ISOPROPYL ALCOHOL is the best and cheapest way to start your pellet stove. Take a handful of pellets put it in a small plastic cup, pour some alcohol into the cup to coat the pellets wait about a minute then pour the pellets into the burn pot, light it and you are done.

I have been using this method for 2 years with no complaints.


----------



## ronzer (Aug 11, 2015)

mik_kane said:


> 90% ISOPROPYL ALCOHOL is the best and cheapest way to start your pellet stove. Take a handful of pellets put it in a small plastic cup, pour some alcohol into the cup to coat the pellets wait about a minute then pour the pellets into the burn pot, light it and you are done.
> 
> I have been using this method for 2 years with no complaints.


I might try doing it this way, Thanks


----------



## ronzer (Aug 11, 2015)

TimfromMA said:


> You will discover that replacing your igniter will be alot easier and alot less aggravating.


Its to hard for me to pull out the insert to fix or I would fix it. I can only pull it out about 8 inches.
Thanks


----------



## mik_kane (Aug 11, 2015)

ronzer said:


> I might try doing it this way, Thanks



This was posted by someone else
Scroll down to near the bottom of page 1. I put pictures of the alcohol. https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/gel-starting-a-pellet-stove.133815/#post-1798822


----------



## Mark_ms (Aug 12, 2015)

I use lamp oil, like alcohol soak a few for a couple of minutes then light.
A quart almost lasts me a whole season


----------



## ronzer (Aug 12, 2015)

Mark_ms said:


> I use lamp oil, like alcohol soak a few for a couple of minutes then light.
> A quart almost lasts me a whole season


I have some of the torch oil will that work?


----------



## Mark_ms (Aug 15, 2015)

ronzer said:


> I have some of the torch oil will that work?


Probably i would think it is similar.


----------



## Michael6268 (Aug 15, 2015)

I used lamp oil or cigarette lighter fluid.
A cap full of kerosene sometimes. 
They all worked much better than gel for me.


----------

